# Winter Time Slayfest! Mangrove Snapper, Sheepshead, And Black Drum!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: 




What's going on anglers?! So in this report, me and my buddy decided to take the kayaks out to do some fishing. I wanted to try a spot that I knew would be holding some monsters. We got our gear ready and picked up some live shrimp, and it was go time. As soon as we got to the spot, the first shrimp I sent down got crushed! A quality Mangrove Snapper? I was very surprised to see Mangroves this big Inshore during the winter here, yet considering that our winter has been very mild, its not very surprising. We ended up catching some quality Mangrove snapper simply using a Carolina rig with live shrimp. We also managed to catch some juvenile Black Drum which is fantastic to eat. I was pretty stoked to have caught these guys. Also towards the end my GoPro died, but I ended up catching a beautiful Sheepshead right off a piling. Anyways, considering that the water was terrible quality to fish in, and the weather being extremely windy, we managed to catch a lot of different species on this trip. Even though the water is dirty, the bite is absolutely fire. Y'all be safe if y'all are fishing anytime soon, Tight lines! Check out the video if you guys want, ill leave a link above.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love it! keep em coming. how you cooking those fish? need to post a cooking video in the cooking and recipe section.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love those videos


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Always enjoy your videos and passion for fishing ! Thanks !


----------

